# The Pumphouse - Singapore



## Airgead (20/6/07)

Folks

My work takes me to Singapore a couple of times a year and each time I go I try to drop into one of the small but growing number of micros there. Last time it was Brewerkz (there is a review on here somewhere). This time a colleague and I popped into The Pumphouse which is a fairly new micro in the Clark Quay area.

Where Brewerkz is your traditional brewery/restaurant, the pumphouse is more of a brewery/nightclub. In layman's terms this means that its is crowded, dark and the music is too loud to enable any form of conversation. There were 5 beers on tap - 1 generic lager, a bohemian pils, a scottish ale, an "australian" wheat beer and the obligatory IPA. Between us we tried 4 of the 5. 

I started with the Australian wheat and have to say that I have no idea what part of Australia this was supposed to be from. It was nothing like any wheat beer I have ever tasted before. I couldn't taste any wheat character in it at all and the overwhelming flavour I got I can only describe as resiny.

I switched to the Bohemian Pils and found it was a pretty average lager. A bit sweet with that same resiny flavour as the wheat.

My colleague had the pils and the lager and of the two declared the lager the pick of the two but neither were great. I stopped after 2 (at S$15 each I wasn't about to lash out on a third having been disappointed by the first two). My colleague though, tried the scottish ale after downing a couple of jaeger bombs and red bull and vodkas. He pronounced the scottish as the pick of the lot but after jager bombs anything would taste good.

In short, if you want overly loud cover versions sung by a pretty average local band, crowds, annoying strobe lighting and expensive beer that tastes of resin, go to the pumphouse. If you want a decent beer in Singapore, Brewerkz is still my pick.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## tangent (20/6/07)

I only tried one Brewwerkz beer at Food Asia and concluded Singapore is a great place for a Singapore Sling at Raffles 

Schooners of Tiger in the hotel bar were $15


----------



## Airgead (20/6/07)

tangent said:


> I only tried one Brewwerkz beer at Food Asia and concluded Singapore is a great place for a Singapore Sling at Raffles
> 
> Schooners of Tiger in the hotel bar were $15



Yep.. beer isn't cheap over there. S$15 for a tiger in a hotel bar is pretty normal and unless the company is paying I usually don't bother.

I tried a few of the Brewwerkz beers last time I was there and they range from average to pretty good. Better than the pumphouse anyway.

Its enough to drive a man to drink.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/6/07)

tangent said:


> I only tried one Brewwerkz beer at Food Asia and concluded Singapore is a great place for a Singapore Sling at Raffles
> 
> Schooners of Tiger in the hotel bar were $15



Tangent

Best place for guilt free Tiger in Singapore is China town. Beer becomes cheaper as does the food (and better IMHO). Grottier atmosphere is the tradeoff but the prices are worth it.  

Warren -


----------



## tangent (20/6/07)

I was buying Jack Daniels and six-packs of Forbidden Fruit from the supermarkets for bugger all 
It was that freakin hot we were putting ice in the beer!  
Ended up finding a tiny cafe over the road that was selling longnecks of Heinies dirt cheap.


----------



## therook (20/6/07)

I went to the other Pumphouse when i was in singapore  

rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/6/07)

therook said:


> I went to the other Pumphouse when i was in singapore
> 
> rook



Did they say... Me love you long time Rook? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## therook (20/6/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Did they say... Me love you long time Rook? :lol:
> 
> Warren -



it was actually Mr Rook


----------

